# Water sound and diarrhea in goat... help!



## Feo (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey I have a 5 month old doeling that is sick. Her rumen is making water sounds when she walks (like swishing water around in a jug) and she has diarrhea. She does have a mild case of worms, and I am going out today to get dewormer. But what are the watery sounds? She is eating very little. I gave her a vit. B shot and RumenEez.


----------



## Feo (Sep 11, 2018)

Please people I really need answers. I gave her some Ivermectin paste for horses.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 11, 2018)

There are a few things that could be going on simultaneously.  I know it isn't what you want to hear but you need to find a vet.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah, find a vet that knows ruminants (treats cows) and in mean time offer good quality hay, water, but not grain.  B vitamins is good.  Also a probiotic good. Have you treated for coccidia?  Is she running a temp?  Deworming also good.

That water moving around noise is not good, and I have never had a good outcome with calf or goat...


----------

